# Video: visit to Mahlkonig factory



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

This is perhaps a bit nerdy, but I loved watching them put together these things. Although I'd love one (really, I'd take care of it, feed it and take it for walks) I'm not sure about the dalek grinder near the end. You obviously have to have a very special mullet to work on that grinder.






Nick

(edited to add link!)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Has Bean have an R2D2 for the preground, its a speed beast by all accounts


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Cool video ?


----------

